# Heat for lambs?



## secuono (Jan 11, 2012)

I saw the heat barrel for the goat kids, but what about sheep? Do new born sheep need heat in the dead of winter as well?


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 11, 2012)

They shouldn't if they have a mama who is bonded with them.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll give them a heat lamp if it's very cold out.  Depends on where you are, and how the lambs are doing.  I don't do coats for kids either, though I will do a heat lamp this year for them since they're due Feb 14th and they're going to be bottle babies.


----------



## secuono (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh, ok. I am not sure when mine are due, should be around Feb, but they don't seem that large. There is no power to the barn and they roam 5 acres 24/7. Are there signs I should look for to tell they are too cold and need to pen them up in the barn?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 12, 2012)

If the lambs stand up and don't stretch, or if they stand looking hunched and pathetic, they're too cold.   Warm lambs will be active and bouncy (though probably not as bouncy as goat kids).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 12, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> I saw the heat barrel for the goat kids, but what about sheep? Do new born sheep need heat in the dead of winter as well?


If they don't get up and nurse right away they will have problems, The farm we buy our show lambs from use the same heat barrells that we do.   Once they get up and start nursing they are pretty tough, but on an empty stomach or not quit enough to eat they can get cold and weak quickly.


----------

